# Bathroom Remodel



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

roughing in bathroom: relocated water closet, shower, 2 lavatories, and roman tub.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

still need to trim out


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Dual shower faucet?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like to do that instead of a diverter valve. It's cheaper, and works better imo. One is for hand held, the other for a rain can.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> I like to do that instead of a diverter valve. It's cheaper, and works better imo. One is for hand held, the other for a rain can.


I like that idea.

Those diverters, especially the Moen, with no witness marks or way to identify the fixtures, are stupid.


----------



## sheeptown44 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice work, I like the dual showers as well,Keeps grohe and others out of my life,simpler and just MORE BETTER, YEH. THANKS FOR POSTING YOUR PICTURES.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Works out better with two valves imo, here's one for the copper guys. I did the tile here too.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks for the post, I love pictures. 

On that lav drain, is that fitting out of the wall? I see some 45's to put it in the wall.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Indie said:


> Thanks for the post, I love pictures.
> 
> On that lav drain, is that fitting out of the wall? I see some 45's to put it in the wall.



I'm missing alot of photos. That lav I capped off. That area was turned into a large walk in closet.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I was just asking, cause it looked like the drain was outside of the stud. I noticed something similar in some pics Futz posted. Got me wondering if those who do remodeling had some technique I am missing. 

I do remodels, just few and far between, and rarely on a slab.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't rough in that lav, it was original to the house. In the plumber defense who roughed the lav in, that wall is built on top of a concrete beam.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

new bathroom addition off back a home


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

the ferncos wouldnt fly here, and someone would steal that copper :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

those ferncos are on a sewer lateral going to a septic, wasn't an inspection on this job. The ferncos would have pass here anyway though.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ground rough looks good. Nice to see a 2-way c.o. before your tie-in. Without an inspector, some guys wouldn't have installed the c.o.


----------

